# What is your favourite piece by Khachaturian?



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

I like his Waltz No. 1, any suggestions?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The Violin Concerto is really fine


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Piano Concerto


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I only know the violin concerto, there waltz and the sabre dance. Just based on these pieces I really like his style. Anyone rate his second symphony of which he made a recording with the vienna phil?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The violin concerto; of the greatest of the 20th C. Followed by Masquerade suite.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Another vote for the violin concerto. The version I like the most from those I have is the Khachatryan/Krivine below:








EvaBaron said:


> I only know the violin concerto, there waltz and the sabre dance. Just based on these pieces I really like his style. *Anyone rate his second symphony of which he made a recording with the vienna phil?*


I listened to it when participating of the game of the symphonies no. 2 some months ago, and frankly, I quite disliked it. Too agressive, heavy and dissonant all the time and without memorable themes in my opinion, to my taste anyway. But I heard it only once, so it's possible that I reconsider my position in the future.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Duplicated post.


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

I would say that Gayaneh is his absolute masterpiece. It's one of the most exciting works I know, and it's catchy as hell. Warmly recommended, not only the suites, but the whole thing.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Shoskofiev said:


> I would say that Gayaneh is his absolute masterpiece. It's one of the most exciting works I know, and it's catchy as hell. Warmly recommended, not only the suites, but the whole thing.


I also quite enjoy this work, but I don't have a favorite performance yet. Do you?


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

EvaBaron said:


> I only know the violin concerto, there waltz and the sabre dance. Just based on these pieces I really like his style. Anyone rate his second symphony of which he made a recording with the vienna phil?


Love the second symphony!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I love several of Khachaturian's works, but my favorite work of all would be the complete ballet _Gayaneh_. Such a marvelous and colorful work. I also love his _Piano Concerto_ as are his chamber and solo piano works which are excellent and aren't talked about too much (for whatever reason).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Another 'vote' for the piano and the violin concerto


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I also quite enjoy this work, but I don't have a favorite performance yet. Do you?


This is what I've heard, though this is a re-issue (I couldn't find any image of the old recording):


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Shoskofiev said:


> This is what I've heard, though this is a re-issue (I couldn't find any image of the old recording):


My favorite recording of the complete _Gayane_ is with Loris Tjeknavorian on RCA. I own the Japanese remaster of it which sounds much better than the earlier remaster (or any other iteration):










I also own that Kakhidze recording, but remastered/reissued by Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab. It's an alright performance, but doesn't quite come close to the Tjeknavorian for me.


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

It's so hard to choose, but I am a big fan of the flute transcriptiom of the violin concerto. It translates very well to the flute. I play it often, although admittedly not with the utmost skill. 

I would also cast a vote for the 2nd symphony, particularly on a dark, gloomy day. The piano concerto is a fine work as well, I would highly recommend finding the version with flexatone (de Laroccha) or if possible a musical saw in the second movement.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Gayane and the Violin Concerto.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Khachaturian is a wonderful composer whose music is full of tunes. Here is some to consider:

His greatest music is ballet. Try suites from *Spartacus*, *Masquerade* and *Gayane*. The waltz you like probably is the one from Masquerade.

*Symphonies 2 "Bell"* and *3*. Two is a traditional dramatic Russian war symphony, Three is a noisy, raucous delight, a lot of fun.

A lot of people like his *concertos for violin, piano, cello and flute*. For me only the Flute Concerto is a keeper.

Here is the most famous Khachaturian recording ever:








Any recording with the composer conducting is best. Here is his most famous piece -- the *Sabre dance* from Gayane:


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Spartacus!


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Of course, the flute concerto is a transcription of the violin concerto.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

PeterKC said:


> Of course, the flute concerto is a transcription of the violin concerto.


And not done by the composer. I think it was Jean Pierre Rampal who did it. Works really well for the flute, too.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> And not done by the composer. I think it was Jean Pierre Rampal who did it. Works really well for the flute, too.


It is a great work. If you like the Khachaturian violin concerto, I suggest listening to the one by his Georgian counterpart Alexi Machavariani. It is a similar and equally exquisite work!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Xisten267 said:


> Another vote for the violin concerto. The version I like the most from those I have is the Khachatryan/Krivine below:


A little thread derailment: Sergey Khachatryan is a great violinist and was making some great recordings for the Naive label, but then he was gone. I wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm a fan of his Piano Toccata.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Gayane Ballet Suite (Adagio)


----------

